# Sony Bravia, signal disappeared



## koonejo (Aug 31, 2010)

Please help.

I am house sitting for my grumpy brother in law. As I was watching on his previous Bravia, I tried to turn down the volume a little but since it is dark, I didn't know that my remote was upside down and I just assumed I got the right button. I just realized I was pressing the wrong one when the signal suddenly disappeared. I saw that I have been pressing ch+ repeatedly thinking it was the volume. 

What should I do? I do not want to reset stuff or do anything anymore, I just decided to press the same button once again hoping to go back to previous but to no avail. Please help...what could have possibly happened? thanks a lot. Will not sleep yet (although it's almost midnight) will wait for reply...


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi koonejo


If the signal loss is from the remote to t.v, remove the batteries wait five minutes and then re-install, the remote should default to factory settings. If the remote does not respond then you will need to re-program it by using its code or through manual re-programming ( see your t.v manual) . The codes can be found in the manual or by doing an internet search for your model type.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Perhaps hitting CH+ jumped the TV out of video input mode. Does the remote have a button labeled "Input" or "Video"? Try hitting that a few times to see if that works...


----------

